# Fabric quality - your opinion?



## mptorr (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a t-shirt that would have the same dense, smooth and thick feel as most "Life is Good" t-shirts.

Does anyone know what variety of Hanes/Gildan/AA/etc would get close to that kind of quality?

Just got a Gildan Ultra Cotton from Printfection and was pretty disappointed with the feel of the fabric (too harsh).

Thanks!


----------



## Pollchaps (Jul 31, 2009)

Try Raging River or Skip's Pigment Dyed. Anything that is Pigment Dyed and 6.1 ounce should work.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

why don't you just place a bespoke order with some company they will make it for you


----------

